
Inside Bill's Brain - breck
https://twitter.com/BillGates/status/1167097669405167616
======
HocusLocus
Inside Joe's body

[http://www.arvindguptatoys.com/arvindgupta/joebody.pdf](http://www.arvindguptatoys.com/arvindgupta/joebody.pdf)

------
ta4664gjgv
Hopefully once they've studied it, we can prevent someone like that happening
again.

